# Awesome blade



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been using a Forrest woodworker II blade for over 10 years. No complaints. Excellent blade. Just had it re-sharpened; cost was about $28 plus shipping.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

28$? Even better.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

$45 - $50 is a lot to sharpen a blade. i have the same blade and have it sharpened at the ssharpening center in Laplace. The do a great job…just as good as forrest in my pinion'


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Well, I figured Forrest wouldn't screw it up. I've used the same place for jointer and planer knives so I'll probably use them for saw blades too now. I just never knew anyone that has used them for saw blades and didn't know what kind of quality to expect.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Congratulations! I use and recomend Forrest. They are in my table saw, chop and panel saw. I cut 2sided materials and need a "clean cut". As for sharpening here is a paste to consider:

Forrest Factory Carbide Saw Blade Sharpening
There are many factors to making All Forrest Saw Blades the premier carbide saw blade and the overwhelming choice of professionals. Top of the list is how they are sharpened. Having your Forrest saw blade re-sharpened by Forrest Manufacturing Sharpening Service is what will keep it a Forrest saw blade.
The Forrest Manufacturing Sharpening Service also sharpens other types of carbide saw blades, upgrading the life and performance of any saw blade.
Our heavy-duty precision machines (with super fine diamond wheels) produce a sharpened edge unequaled by most sharpening services. Magnified 50 times, the superior edge is readily visible. This extra sharpness is vital for longer production runs and better sawn edges on your product.

Their web site has more….....


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'm with you on that. I know the place down the road can sharpen anything with a blade and I've had great results with them so far. Just never with a saw blade. I'll have to make my mind up whenever that time comes around but I'm hoping it will be a long time before it's necessary.


----------



## ButchCassidy (Dec 15, 2014)

I have used Forrest WW11 for several years. They just sharpened 1 ww11, an Oldham and my Freud 8" super Dado set, I got them back Friday. sharpened, packed good with the protection around all the edges. 132.50 postage and all. The cost to buy and cost of sharpening is relative to quality of cut.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I agree. Better safe than sorry is usually my approach, but if Greg gets his sharpened at this place and his blades get a quality sharpening 45 min down the road it's hard not to give them a shot.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd suggest getting a cheap Irwin Marples blade and use it for cutting questionable rough stock. Chances are it will need sharpened before your Forrest if you only use it for clean wood. Keep your first cut off the Marples and when you have the local place sharpen that one (it's got enough carbide to resharpen a couple times) see how it cuts compared to that first cutoff. If it's as good or better then you can be more willing to trust them with the Forrest. Otherwise I'd stick with Forrest because they most likely guarantee their service, so if something went wrong you'd probably get a brand new nice shiny bade to replace it


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

smitdog- excellent advice. I will try that cut off method/compare…..


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It's a great idea, but I already have a bunch of old blades for dirty wood. If gregs blades are sharpened good enough for the varieties of wood that he uses I don't think I'd be disappointed going local. But factory condition is still factory condition. its a tough call to save money sometimes.


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

I bought the thin-kerf 30T blade for my contractor-style saw since I only use the table saw for ripping. I was amazed at how it plowed thru tough wood. Gave the saw some much needed new life until I can replace it with a 3HP cabinet saw.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It's all in the carbide. Yeah buddy.


----------

